# Lindberg's 1952 Chevrolet Fastback Review



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello Everyone! 

Here's my latest review video on Lindberg's excellent 1/32nd scale 1952 Chevrolet Fastback. 

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Terr Jessee (Dec 7, 2012)

Fun review. I'm old enough to remember these kits at 79 cents! Now, does anyone have one of these built? I'd like to see that.

Terr


----------



## DocWatson. (Dec 16, 2012)

I like your review, great idea doing a video and the video itself is very well done! I have a horrible fascination with 1/32 kit's and seem to start out on 'quick builds' that just get....er.......complicated to say the least!

Cheers.
Doc.


----------

